
Crate raises $4M seed round for its next-gen SQL database - hitekker
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/15/crate-raises-4m-seed-round-for-its-next-gen-sql-database/
======
smt88
Anyone know if Crate is a drop-in replacement for any existing RDBMS?

